# Investcorp, il motivo della frenata: Elliott non molla lo stadio e vuole quota di minoranza.



## Toby rosso nero (7 Maggio 2022)

Come riporta Sport Mediaset, che cita fonti raccolte da ambienti della trattativa, il vero motivo per cui si sta arenando la cessione ad Investcorp è lo stadio.
Il nuovo impianto è al centro del progetto del fondo del Bahrain, ma non solo. Anche nelle mire di Elliott, che vuole guadagnarci il più possiible anche a cessione avvenuta. Nessuno vuole mollare la vera fonte di reddito futura.
Elliott vorrebbe cedere il club mantenendo però una partecipazione sull'impianto che verrà. Per quanto i nuovi proprietari possano lavorare al rafforzamento della squadra e ottenere ricavi maggiori dall'ingresso di nuovi, e più ricchi, sponsor, è lo stadio la gallina dalle uova d'oro. I negozi di lusso, i ristoranti e tutto quello che, anche InvestCorp, ha previsto per la futura casa del Milan. Investcorp vuole uno stadio pensato e costruito senza l'Inter.
Elliott vuole rimanere quota di minoranza per questo motivo. Senza le certezze di massimo reddito sullo stadio, anche Investcorp ha ritoccato al ribasso la sua offerta.

Redbird offre meno soldi, e anche per questo non ha molto senso che Elliott accetti un'offerta minore. Elliott resta un fondo che vuole guadagnare il più possibile dalla trattativa.

News precedenti


Il Corriere della Sera in edicola conferma le news di ieri sul sorpasso di Redbird ed aggiunge: il sorpasso da parte del fondo RedBird ai danni di Investcorp c’è stato. Il colosso americano ha argomenti solidi e molto convincenti agli occhi di Elliott per superare quello del Bahrain nell’acquisto del club. È chiaro che l’offerta economica resta fondamentale e al momento quella che arriva dagli Usa si attesterebbe attorno al miliardo di euro, mentre dal Bahrain era stata formalizzata una proposta da 1 miliardo e 180 milioni. Ma appunto la cifra è ancora oggetto di trattativa e chissà che non possa subire altre variazioni. Al netto dell’esito di questa negoziazione, che al momento non si può prevedere, le caratteristiche di RedBird sono perfette per piacere a Elliott. Intanto la comune origine Usa può facilitare il dialogo. Ma a essere decisive nelle valutazioni potrebbero essere la solidità e la specializzazione nel settore sport: RedBird gestisce 6 miliardi di dollari, potrebbe portare a termine l’operazione senza problemi e ha maturato le conoscenze e l’esperienza per consolidare il passaggio del Milan da semplice club di calcio a media company. D’altra parte dicono i ben informati che le modalità con le quali Investcorp sta pensando di strutturare l’offerta non abbiano fatto fare i salti di gioia dentro Elliott, soprattutto le ipotesi di bond e di fusione circolate in questi giorni (a maggior ragione se il debito finisse in pancia al Milan): nel frattempo l’esclusiva sulla trattativa è scaduta e non è stata rinnovata. Non è solo una questione d’amore verso il proprio gioiellino risanato, ma di reputazione finanziaria: Elliott vuole lasciare il Milan nelle mani migliori per il futuro. E anche questo avrà un peso.

*Tuttosport: *Redbird offre di meno (1 mld) ma non avrebbe problemi a chiudere con pagamento cash. La scadenza dell'esclusiva ha posto Investcorp in una posizione non più di vantaggio ma il fondo arabo non molla. La sensazione è che si andrà oltre la fine del campionato, con le trattative.

*Corriere dello Sport:* la partita tra Investcorp e Redbird è apertissima. Dalla sede del club rossonero filtra che "Sono entrambi candidati forti".

La trattativa per il Milan non si è arenata ma alcune certezze date frettolosamente per acquisite sono intanto evaporate. Anzitutto, la posizione di Investcorp non è così forte come alcuni elementi (l’esposizione mediatica alimentata dallo stesso fondo e la concessione del periodo di esclusiva da parte di Elliott) lasciavano supporre. Investcorp ha visionato in esclusiva i conti del Milan, ipotizzando un prezzo di 1,18 miliardi, ma tutto si è rallentato, se non arrestato. Forse per la difficoltà nel reperire velocemente le risorse necessarie, quando già si strologava su come gli arabi avrebbero gestito il club. La circostanza ha stupito molti: perché un fondo importante si espone senza preventiva copertura fi- nanziaria? Le ragioni possono essere diverse ma occorre spiegare la differenza tra fondi come Elliott che raccolgono dagli investitori e poi scelgono le opportunità più vantaggiose e altri (come Investcorp) che si muovono cercando di volta in volta gli investitori, per ogni specifica operazione, dopo averla individuata. Un limite che può impedire di muoversi velocemente, soprattutto su un deal di dimensioni multiple rispetto a quelli tipici del fondo del Barhain. Ha certamente influito la condizione preliminare posta da Elliott, che questo giornale per primo ha spiegato il 3 maggio: si tratta solo con investitori full-equity, che non utilizzino il club per emettere debito con cui finanziare l’operazione. Perché tale condizione? Che interesse ha Elliott – si dice – a precludersi opportunità più vantaggiose, solo per proteggere un club che non sarà più suo? A dispetto della cinematografia sui fondi, o della vulgata che li ritiene cinici speculatori dediti solo al profitto, vi sono
diversi tipi di fondo. Elliott è un fondo attivista, con la mission di estrarre un ritorno sul capitale dalla gestione delle aziende, di cui indirizza poi le scelte. Guadagna se riesce a imprimere miglioramenti nella performance, logica che applica quando entra (spesso in minoranza) anche in aziende di grandi dimensioni, quotate, con milioni di azionisti
dove i fondi attivisti tentano di nominare propri rappresentanti nel CdA per incalzare il management, stimolare la produttività, ridurre gli sprechi. Proteggendo così anche gli interessi dei piccoli azionisti che spesso, infatti, tifano per l’ingresso dei fondi attivisti. Anzi, spesso le azioni salgono solo alla notizia dell’ingresso. Per un fondo di questo tipo, l’alleanza coi piccoli azionisti è fondamentale ma serve la reputazione di risanatori di business,
capaci di migliorare i risultati, altrimenti i piccoli azionisti non si fidano. Il Milan è operazione di grande visibilità: lasciarvi macerie danneggerebbe l’immagine di Elliott perché un Milan tornato rapidamente nelle secche in cui si trovava lascerebbe il dubbio che il risanamento non fosse poi così efficace. RedBird troverebbe forse più rapidamente i denari per chiudere l’operazione. Specializzato negli investimenti sportivi, ha una capacità dimostrata di aggiungere valore alle aziende che gestisce in cui ama applicare competenze specialistiche sviluppate negli anni. Caratteristiche molto gradite ai piani alti di Elliott che vedono meno incertezze in RedBird e maggiori garanzie di continuare il percorso avviato nel Milan. Basarsi solo sulle dimensioni degli asset in gestione sarebbe un errore, perché gli investimenti controllati da un fondo (9 miliardi nel caso di RedBird) non misurano
la capacità di attrarre nuovi capitali. Le difficoltà di Investcorp hanno alimentato qualche diffidenza anche se la situazione resta aperta, fluida e gli arabi non sono fuori dal deal. “Sono entrambi candidati forti” è il commento diplomatico che filtra dalle stanze del club rossonero anche se la decisione finale (se ci sarà) non passerà dai dirigenti del club, che assistono spettatori. L’esito migliore per i tifosi sarebbe una nuova proprietà in continuità con l’attuale e RedBird potrebbe offrire maggiori garanzie in tal senso. Sapendo che, se un deal non dovesse
chiudersi, il Milan rimarrebbe in ottime mani

*Nota Staff: Si commentano le notizie e non le fonti. Non c'è obbligo di commento dappertutto.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Maggio 2022)

Io credo moltissimo a questa versione.


----------



## rossonerosud (7 Maggio 2022)

Se così fosse non ci sarebbero parole


----------



## Hellscream (7 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, che cita fonti raccolte da ambienti della trattativa, il vero motivo per cui si sta arenando la cessione ad Investcorp è lo stadio.
> Il nuovo impianto è al centro del progetto del fondo del Bahrain, ma non solo. Anche nelle mire di Elliott, che vuole guadagnarci il più possiible anche a cessione avvenuta. Nessuno vuole mollare la vera fonte di reddito futura.
> Elliott vorrebbe cedere il club mantenendo però una partecipazione sull'impianto che verrà. Per quanto i nuovi proprietari possano lavorare al rafforzamento della squadra e ottenere ricavi maggiori dall'ingresso di nuovi, e più ricchi, sponsor, è lo stadio la gallina dalle uova d'oro. I negozi di lusso, i ristoranti e tutto quello che, anche InvestCorp, ha previsto per la futura casa del Milan. Investcorp vuole uno stadio pensato e costruito senza l'Inter.
> Elliott vuole rimanere quota di minoranza per questo motivo. Senza le certezze di massimo reddito sullo stadio, anche Investcorp ha ritoccato al ribasso la sua offerta.
> ...


Altamente probabile che sia così.


----------



## Solo (7 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, che cita fonti raccolte da ambienti della trattativa, il vero motivo per cui si sta arenando la cessione ad Investcorp è lo stadio.
> Il nuovo impianto è al centro del progetto del fondo del Bahrain, ma non solo. Anche nelle mire di Elliott, che vuole guadagnarci il più possiible anche a cessione avvenuta. Nessuno vuole mollare la vera fonte di reddito futura.
> Elliott vorrebbe cedere il club mantenendo però una partecipazione sull'impianto che verrà. Per quanto i nuovi proprietari possano lavorare al rafforzamento della squadra e ottenere ricavi maggiori dall'ingresso di nuovi, e più ricchi, sponsor, è lo stadio la gallina dalle uova d'oro. I negozi di lusso, i ristoranti e tutto quello che, anche InvestCorp, ha previsto per la futura casa del Milan. Investcorp vuole uno stadio pensato e costruito senza l'Inter.
> Elliott vuole rimanere quota di minoranza per questo motivo. Senza le certezze di massimo reddito sullo stadio, anche Investcorp ha ritoccato al ribasso la sua offerta.
> ...


Ormai siamo in pieno Beautiful. 

Speriamo di vincere lo scudetto e poi vedremo che succede...


----------



## Rickrossonero (7 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (7 Maggio 2022)

Quindi secondo questa versione è tutto fermo per l’avidita di Elliott…bene


----------



## Zenos (7 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, che cita fonti raccolte da ambienti della trattativa, il vero motivo per cui si sta arenando la cessione ad Investcorp è lo stadio.
> Il nuovo impianto è al centro del progetto del fondo del Bahrain, ma non solo. Anche nelle mire di Elliott, che vuole guadagnarci il più possiible anche a cessione avvenuta. Nessuno vuole mollare la vera fonte di reddito futura.
> Elliott vorrebbe cedere il club mantenendo però una partecipazione sull'impianto che verrà. Per quanto i nuovi proprietari possano lavorare al rafforzamento della squadra e ottenere ricavi maggiori dall'ingresso di nuovi, e più ricchi, sponsor, è lo stadio la gallina dalle uova d'oro. I negozi di lusso, i ristoranti e tutto quello che, anche InvestCorp, ha previsto per la futura casa del Milan. Investcorp vuole uno stadio pensato e costruito senza l'Inter.
> Elliott vuole rimanere quota di minoranza per questo motivo. Senza le certezze di massimo reddito sullo stadio, anche Investcorp ha ritoccato al ribasso la sua offerta.
> ...


Ecco il vero motivo,altro che "vuole garanzie per il Milan". Oh ma la gente dimentica presto che siamo in mano a degli strozzini...


----------



## Prealpi (7 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, che cita fonti raccolte da ambienti della trattativa, il vero motivo per cui si sta arenando la cessione ad Investcorp è lo stadio.
> Il nuovo impianto è al centro del progetto del fondo del Bahrain, ma non solo. Anche nelle mire di Elliott, che vuole guadagnarci il più possiible anche a cessione avvenuta. Nessuno vuole mollare la vera fonte di reddito futura.
> Elliott vorrebbe cedere il club mantenendo però una partecipazione sull'impianto che verrà. Per quanto i nuovi proprietari possano lavorare al rafforzamento della squadra e ottenere ricavi maggiori dall'ingresso di nuovi, e più ricchi, sponsor, è lo stadio la gallina dalle uova d'oro. I negozi di lusso, i ristoranti e tutto quello che, anche InvestCorp, ha previsto per la futura casa del Milan. Investcorp vuole uno stadio pensato e costruito senza l'Inter.
> Elliott vuole rimanere quota di minoranza per questo motivo. Senza le certezze di massimo reddito sullo stadio, anche Investcorp ha ritoccato al ribasso la sua offerta.
> ...


Ecco, questa credo sia la notizia quasi più vicino alla realtà


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, che cita fonti raccolte da ambienti della trattativa, il vero motivo per cui si sta arenando la cessione ad Investcorp è lo stadio.
> Il nuovo impianto è al centro del progetto del fondo del Bahrain, ma non solo. Anche nelle mire di Elliott, che vuole guadagnarci il più possiible anche a cessione avvenuta. Nessuno vuole mollare la vera fonte di reddito futura.
> Elliott vorrebbe cedere il club mantenendo però una partecipazione sull'impianto che verrà. Per quanto i nuovi proprietari possano lavorare al rafforzamento della squadra e ottenere ricavi maggiori dall'ingresso di nuovi, e più ricchi, sponsor, è lo stadio la gallina dalle uova d'oro. I negozi di lusso, i ristoranti e tutto quello che, anche InvestCorp, ha previsto per la futura casa del Milan. Investcorp vuole uno stadio pensato e costruito senza l'Inter.
> Elliott vuole rimanere quota di minoranza per questo motivo. Senza le certezze di massimo reddito sullo stadio, anche Investcorp ha ritoccato al ribasso la sua offerta.
> ...


È un fondo speculativo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Maggio 2022)

Lo scrivevo nell'altro post, questa è l'unica versione che ha senso. 

Se poi crediamo che Elliott venda il 100%e gli importi realmente a chi lascia il club, possiamo pure credere alle fatine volanti


----------



## ILMAGO (7 Maggio 2022)

Alla fine è bellissimo che Elliott non vuole vendere a 1 miliardo perché lo stadio è “l’uovo dalle galline d’oro”, Invescorp vuole investire oltre 1 miliardo perché lo stadio è l’”uovo dalle galline d’oro” e poi c’è Beppe Sala che se la ride perché sa che tanto non si farà mai.

Comunque da queste schermaglie si capisce bene che la questione stadio valga più dell’acquisto di un halaand per il nostro futuro…


----------



## sunburn (7 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, che cita fonti raccolte da ambienti della trattativa, il vero motivo per cui si sta arenando la cessione ad Investcorp è lo stadio.
> Il nuovo impianto è al centro del progetto del fondo del Bahrain, ma non solo. Anche nelle mire di Elliott, che vuole guadagnarci il più possiible anche a cessione avvenuta. Nessuno vuole mollare la vera fonte di reddito futura.
> Elliott vorrebbe cedere il club mantenendo però una partecipazione sull'impianto che verrà. Per quanto i nuovi proprietari possano lavorare al rafforzamento della squadra e ottenere ricavi maggiori dall'ingresso di nuovi, e più ricchi, sponsor, è lo stadio la gallina dalle uova d'oro. I negozi di lusso, i ristoranti e tutto quello che, anche InvestCorp, ha previsto per la futura casa del Milan. Investcorp vuole uno stadio pensato e costruito senza l'Inter.
> Elliott vuole rimanere quota di minoranza per questo motivo. Senza le certezze di massimo reddito sullo stadio, anche Investcorp ha ritoccato al ribasso la sua offerta.


Questo mi sembra assolutamente possibile e sensato(al contrario di “Elliott ci tiene che il Milan venga gestito bene”).
Se così stanno le cose, devono “solo” trovare la quadra Elliott ed Investcorp. E non è detto che la trovino.

Poi ho parlato con un mio amico che lavora nel campo anche a livelli abbastanza importanti(anche se non altissimi-issimi-issimi) e mi ha detto che alla fine questi tira e molla sono abbastanza frequenti, solo che altre trattative non hanno la risonanza mediatica che ha il cacio. Vedremo.

ps: è anche lui tifosissimo del Milan e sta cercando di captare spifferi sulla questione, ma per ora zero assoluto… Se non lo conoscessi dalle elementari, lo bloccherei ovunque per la sua inutilità…


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Maggio 2022)

Mah, non si sa se sperare in RedBird o in InvestCorp.


----------



## FreddieM83 (7 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, che cita fonti raccolte da ambienti della trattativa, il vero motivo per cui si sta arenando la cessione ad Investcorp è lo stadio.
> Il nuovo impianto è al centro del progetto del fondo del Bahrain, ma non solo. Anche nelle mire di Elliott, che vuole guadagnarci il più possiible anche a cessione avvenuta. Nessuno vuole mollare la vera fonte di reddito futura.
> Elliott vorrebbe cedere il club mantenendo però una partecipazione sull'impianto che verrà. Per quanto i nuovi proprietari possano lavorare al rafforzamento della squadra e ottenere ricavi maggiori dall'ingresso di nuovi, e più ricchi, sponsor, è lo stadio la gallina dalle uova d'oro. I negozi di lusso, i ristoranti e tutto quello che, anche InvestCorp, ha previsto per la futura casa del Milan. Investcorp vuole uno stadio pensato e costruito senza l'Inter.
> Elliott vuole rimanere quota di minoranza per questo motivo. Senza le certezze di massimo reddito sullo stadio, anche Investcorp ha ritoccato al ribasso la sua offerta.
> ...


Esiste una terza ipotesi, la più credibile a mio avviso: la trattativa è già definitia in ogni sua parte ma sarà ufficiale solo dopo il 30/6 per motivi sportivi e (soprattutto) finanziari. Investcorp aveva un pò esagerato con la mediaticità causando l'irritazione di Elliot (ricordo che erano anche usciti articoli in tal senso). Perciò, bocche cucite al 100%. I giornali italiani, ovviamente, in questo contesto ci sguazzano. Ma, ricordiamolo, non sapevano assolutamente nulla di una trattattiva che andava avanti (almeno) da Gennaio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, che cita fonti raccolte da ambienti della trattativa, il vero motivo per cui si sta arenando la cessione ad Investcorp è lo stadio.
> Il nuovo impianto è al centro del progetto del fondo del Bahrain, ma non solo. Anche nelle mire di Elliott, che vuole guadagnarci il più possiible anche a cessione avvenuta. Nessuno vuole mollare la vera fonte di reddito futura.
> Elliott vorrebbe cedere il club mantenendo però una partecipazione sull'impianto che verrà. Per quanto i nuovi proprietari possano lavorare al rafforzamento della squadra e ottenere ricavi maggiori dall'ingresso di nuovi, e più ricchi, sponsor, è lo stadio la gallina dalle uova d'oro. I negozi di lusso, i ristoranti e tutto quello che, anche InvestCorp, ha previsto per la futura casa del Milan. Investcorp vuole uno stadio pensato e costruito senza l'Inter.
> Elliott vuole rimanere quota di minoranza per questo motivo. Senza le certezze di massimo reddito sullo stadio, anche Investcorp ha ritoccato al ribasso la sua offerta.
> ...


Dopo mi si dice che non devo insultare Elliott.... Ma come fai... Di sicuro ci guadagneranno anche così, molla lí a una certa...


----------



## malos (7 Maggio 2022)

Altro giro altra giostra....venghino signori venghino. Nessuno sa niente sono tutte parole in libertà.


----------



## diavolo (7 Maggio 2022)

Elliott è il male.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, che cita fonti raccolte da ambienti della trattativa, il vero motivo per cui si sta arenando la cessione ad Investcorp è lo stadio.
> Il nuovo impianto è al centro del progetto del fondo del Bahrain, ma non solo. Anche nelle mire di Elliott, che vuole guadagnarci il più possiible anche a cessione avvenuta. Nessuno vuole mollare la vera fonte di reddito futura.
> Elliott vorrebbe cedere il club mantenendo però una partecipazione sull'impianto che verrà. Per quanto i nuovi proprietari possano lavorare al rafforzamento della squadra e ottenere ricavi maggiori dall'ingresso di nuovi, e più ricchi, sponsor, è lo stadio la gallina dalle uova d'oro. I negozi di lusso, i ristoranti e tutto quello che, anche InvestCorp, ha previsto per la futura casa del Milan. Investcorp vuole uno stadio pensato e costruito senza l'Inter.
> Elliott vuole rimanere quota di minoranza per questo motivo. Senza le certezze di massimo reddito sullo stadio, anche Investcorp ha ritoccato al ribasso la sua offerta.
> ...


molto più credibile questa versione.


----------



## UDG (7 Maggio 2022)

Mi sa che alla fine non si farà più niente


----------



## UDG (7 Maggio 2022)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> Esiste una terza ipotesi, la più credibile a mio avviso: la trattativa è già definitia in ogni sua parte ma sarà ufficiale solo dopo il 30/6 per motivi sportivi e (soprattutto) finanziari. Investcorp aveva un pò esagerato con la mediaticità causando l'irritazione di Elliot (ricordo che erano anche usciti articoli in tal senso). Perciò, bocche cucite al 100%. I giornali italiani, ovviamente, in questo contesto ci sguazzano. Ma, ricordiamolo, non sapevano assolutamente nulla di una trattattiva che andava avanti (almeno) da Gennaio.


Spero tanto sia così


----------



## Didaco (7 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, che cita fonti raccolte da ambienti della trattativa, il vero motivo per cui si sta arenando la cessione ad Investcorp è lo stadio.
> Il nuovo impianto è al centro del progetto del fondo del Bahrain, ma non solo. Anche nelle mire di Elliott, che vuole guadagnarci il più possiible anche a cessione avvenuta. Nessuno vuole mollare la vera fonte di reddito futura.
> Elliott vorrebbe cedere il club mantenendo però una partecipazione sull'impianto che verrà. Per quanto i nuovi proprietari possano lavorare al rafforzamento della squadra e ottenere ricavi maggiori dall'ingresso di nuovi, e più ricchi, sponsor, è lo stadio la gallina dalle uova d'oro. I negozi di lusso, i ristoranti e tutto quello che, anche InvestCorp, ha previsto per la futura casa del Milan. Investcorp vuole uno stadio pensato e costruito senza l'Inter.
> Elliott vuole rimanere quota di minoranza per questo motivo. Senza le certezze di massimo reddito sullo stadio, anche Investcorp ha ritoccato al ribasso la sua offerta.
> ...


Stadio che non si farà prima di 10/12 anni (se tutto va bene)...


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Maggio 2022)

Al massimo, il nodo è lo stadio, stop.

Spero fuori Milano, per quell'infame di Sala.

Comunque tanta negatività da parte dei giornalai italiani, quindi sono fiducioso sulla chiusura.


----------



## FreddieM83 (7 Maggio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Spero tanto sia così


Guarda io non ho notizie di nessun tipo, mi baso sul fatto che quando due grandi gruppi terminano la due diligence (e rivedono la quotazione al rialzo, stando a quanto trapelato, quindi è andato tutto bene) non si torna indietro…


----------



## danjr (7 Maggio 2022)

Posso dire che non me ne può fregar di meno, chissenefrega, contano solo 7 punti in 3 partite e non ce li da nessuna vecchia o nuova proprietà?


----------



## Marcex7 (7 Maggio 2022)

A me piacerebbe scrivere qualcosa di diverso,ma purtroppo i fatti sono fatti.
Nessun arabo comprerà una squadra di serie A perchè non si guadagna.
Tra 10 anni ne riparleremo


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, che cita fonti raccolte da ambienti della trattativa, il vero motivo per cui si sta arenando la cessione ad Investcorp è lo stadio.
> Il nuovo impianto è al centro del progetto del fondo del Bahrain, ma non solo. Anche nelle mire di Elliott, che vuole guadagnarci il più possiible anche a cessione avvenuta. Nessuno vuole mollare la vera fonte di reddito futura.
> Elliott vorrebbe cedere il club mantenendo però una partecipazione sull'impianto che verrà. Per quanto i nuovi proprietari possano lavorare al rafforzamento della squadra e ottenere ricavi maggiori dall'ingresso di nuovi, e più ricchi, sponsor, è lo stadio la gallina dalle uova d'oro. I negozi di lusso, i ristoranti e tutto quello che, anche InvestCorp, ha previsto per la futura casa del Milan. Investcorp vuole uno stadio pensato e costruito senza l'Inter.
> Elliott vuole rimanere quota di minoranza per questo motivo. Senza le certezze di massimo reddito sullo stadio, anche Investcorp ha ritoccato al ribasso la sua offerta.
> ...


.


----------



## Mika (7 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, che cita fonti raccolte da ambienti della trattativa, il vero motivo per cui si sta arenando la cessione ad Investcorp è lo stadio.
> Il nuovo impianto è al centro del progetto del fondo del Bahrain, ma non solo. Anche nelle mire di Elliott, che vuole guadagnarci il più possiible anche a cessione avvenuta. Nessuno vuole mollare la vera fonte di reddito futura.
> Elliott vorrebbe cedere il club mantenendo però una partecipazione sull'impianto che verrà. Per quanto i nuovi proprietari possano lavorare al rafforzamento della squadra e ottenere ricavi maggiori dall'ingresso di nuovi, e più ricchi, sponsor, è lo stadio la gallina dalle uova d'oro. I negozi di lusso, i ristoranti e tutto quello che, anche InvestCorp, ha previsto per la futura casa del Milan. Investcorp vuole uno stadio pensato e costruito senza l'Inter.
> Elliott vuole rimanere quota di minoranza per questo motivo. Senza le certezze di massimo reddito sullo stadio, anche Investcorp ha ritoccato al ribasso la sua offerta.
> ...


Ero abbastanza ottimista. nella chiusura senza intoppi, avevo previsto le romanzate, fino a che lo scrivevano in Italia ok, quando la notizia è arrivata anche da giornali esteri finanziari ho iniziato a perdere l'interesse e la speranza. Vediamo di finire il campionato come nessuno di noi, nemmeno i più ottimisti, avrebbe sperato. Se come tempo non arrivasse nemmeno lo scudetto sarò concento per il quarto posto ma diciamo che avevo assaporato ben altre aspettative che un altro mercato con Maldini in giro con la calcolatrice.


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Maggio 2022)

Siamo alle solite: dal nulla spuntano questi di Investcorp che sembra siano emiri coi petroldollari, si inizia subito a sognare mercati stadio ecc...il tempo giusto di parlarne e sembra andare tutto in malora e ne spuntano altri ancora.
Che delusione, non lascia presagire nulla di buono ancora per il futuro.
C'è da spingere assolutamente per vincere il campionato perchè con queste premesse societarie non mi danno per nulla sicurezza


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, che cita fonti raccolte da ambienti della trattativa, il vero motivo per cui si sta arenando la cessione ad Investcorp è lo stadio.
> Il nuovo impianto è al centro del progetto del fondo del Bahrain, ma non solo. Anche nelle mire di Elliott, che vuole guadagnarci il più possiible anche a cessione avvenuta. Nessuno vuole mollare la vera fonte di reddito futura.
> Elliott vorrebbe cedere il club mantenendo però una partecipazione sull'impianto che verrà. Per quanto i nuovi proprietari possano lavorare al rafforzamento della squadra e ottenere ricavi maggiori dall'ingresso di nuovi, e più ricchi, sponsor, è lo stadio la gallina dalle uova d'oro. I negozi di lusso, i ristoranti e tutto quello che, anche InvestCorp, ha previsto per la futura casa del Milan. Investcorp vuole uno stadio pensato e costruito senza l'Inter.
> Elliott vuole rimanere quota di minoranza per questo motivo. Senza le certezze di massimo reddito sullo stadio, anche Investcorp ha ritoccato al ribasso la sua offerta.
> ...


Se vendi, come fai a pretendere qualcosa per un impianto che, se va bene, verrà costruito tra diversi anni? Io auspico che alla fine mollino l’osso, anche perché l’idea di fare uno stadio con l’Inter non è il massimo, ma soprattutto a Milano il progetto stadio è in stallo totale. Dopo il dibattito pubblico ci sarà il referendum probabilmente e in un modo in un altro cercheranno di far naufragare il progetto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Maggio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Siamo alle solite: dal nulla spuntano questi di Investcorp che sembra siano emiri coi petroldollari, si inizia subito a sognare mercati stadio ecc...il tempo giusto di parlarne e sembra andare tutto in malora e ne spuntano altri ancora.
> Che delusione, non lascia presagire nulla di buono ancora per il futuro.
> C'è da spingere assolutamente per vincere il campionato perchè con queste premesse societarie non mi danno per nulla sicurezza


Sono due anni che questi di Elliott non stanno facendo mercato, adesso vedrai che ci sarà l’ennesima scusa, ossia la trattativa per la cessione. A questo punto se arriva Botman, Sanches e Origi è già oro…


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Maggio 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> A me piacerebbe scrivere qualcosa di diverso,ma purtroppo i fatti sono fatti.
> Nessun arabo comprerà una squadra di serie A perchè non si guadagna.
> Tra 10 anni ne riparleremo



Partendo dal presupposto che ho scritto in tutte le salse che non credo a nessuna notizia se non a quelle ufficiali e che quindi non prendo nessuna cantonata etc: Io se fossi un investitore acquisterei il Milan proprio ora, che è risanato e che NON ha lo stadio di proprietà. 
Aspettare che il Milan abbia lo stadio e che la serie A torni di livello, magari con qualche vittoria del Milan in campionato e in Champions, farebbe schizzare il valore alle stelle e ridurrebbe il margine di guadagno.


----------



## Djici (7 Maggio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che ho scritto in tutte le salse che non credo a nessuna notizia se non a quelle ufficiali e che quindi non prendo nessuna cantonata etc: Io se fossi un investitore acquisterei il Milan proprio ora, che è risanato e che NON ha lo stadio di proprietà.
> Aspettare che il Milan abbia lo stadio e che la serie A torni di livello, magari con qualche vittoria del Milan in campionato e in Champions, farebbe schizzare il valore alle stelle e ridurrebbe il margine di guadagno.


Hai sicuramente ragione tu.
Ma alla fine i big Money devono essere usati.
Che sia per comprare il Milan a poco e poi spendere soldi per farci tornare nella top 5 europea o comprandoci spendendo di più perche saranno altri ad averci fatti tornare in alto.
Non si scappa.
Ci vogliono investimenti pesanti.


----------



## zamp2010 (7 Maggio 2022)

Sempre le solite storie quando si tratta di vendere il Milan


----------



## Rickrossonero (7 Maggio 2022)

Potrebbe essere che,terminata la due diligence,non abbiano ancora raggiunto un accordo completo sul prezzo,dato che è scaduta l'esclusività per mettere fretta agli arabi elliott ha messo in giro le voci su redbird.Per me questa è l'ipotesi più probabile se è vera la narrazione delle ultime settimane;comunque continuo a credere che rimarremo in mano a elliott e questi altri americani sono un bluff.Alla fine sarà o investcorp o niente.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Maggio 2022)

insomma vendo ma voglio continuare a guadagnare sul prodotto anche tra alcuni anni....

mmmmmmmm

non vi ricorda il vecchio modo di ragionare di qualcuno? 

sembra la versione modernizzata di "mettete i soldi voi ma comando io"


----------



## Ecthelion (7 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> insomma vendo ma voglio continuare a guadagnare sul prodotto anche tra alcuni anni....
> 
> mmmmmmmm
> 
> ...


Io non capisco nulla di finanza, quindi ti chiedo scusa in anticipo, ma la questione, se i termini sono questi, mi pare abbastanza semplice.
Se io ti vendo un'area fabbricabile, me la paghi come area fabbricabile.
Se me la vuoi pagare come area agricola, allora mi prendo però una percentuale futura sulla rendita dei fabbricati che sicuramente costruirirai. Non è logico? Tante trattative si fanno così.


----------



## Buciadignho (7 Maggio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che ho scritto in tutte le salse che non credo a nessuna notizia se non a quelle ufficiali e che quindi non prendo nessuna cantonata etc: Io se fossi un investitore acquisterei il Milan proprio ora, che è risanato e che NON ha lo stadio di proprietà.
> Aspettare che il Milan abbia lo stadio e che la serie A torni di livello, magari con qualche vittoria del Milan in campionato e in Champions, farebbe schizzare il valore alle stelle e ridurrebbe il margine di guadagno.


Beh, per ora di ufficiale c'é che il Milan é in vendita, e lo é definitivamente a tal punto che Elliott contrariamente a quanto fatto in passato non smetisce veramente nulla. Quindi questa credo debba essere la base di partenza su cui dobbiamo discutere.

Ora sbucano aquirenti da tutte le parti, e vedrete che ne sbucheranno altri in queste settimane come é normale che sia e come é sempre stato in trattative di questo tipo, vuoi per un discorso strategico, di pubblicità o per vero interesse. Credo comunque che a questo punto Elliott non si possa più tirare indietro e non credo minimamente a queste ricostruzioni fantasiose sulla frenata (no perché voglio guadaganre dallo stadio, no perché indebitate il Milan... ma per favore). Se una frenata c'é stata...
C'é da dire che comunque Elliott non puo' sperare di ricavare dal Milan oltre una certa somma, stiamo schezando? 1.2mld? Neanche nelle loro più rosee aspettative, ed in questo momento di incertezza globale poi non so veramente se possiamo fidarci. 

Tu la fai semplice, ma che la Serie A torni ad alto livello non é per niente scontato, tanto vero che abbiamo appena raccolto uno degli anni più miserabili dal punto di vista competitivo in Europa, e ci siamo forse scordati di tutti quei giocatori che se ne sono andati dal nostro campionato? La lista é lunga e si allungherà probabilmente quest'estate, purtroppo é cosi e all'orizzonte non ci sono margini per tornare a competere con le big Europee. Boh, che una squadra nel contesto Italiano possa valere cosi tanto (seppur storica ed affascinante come il Milan) non riesce ad entrarmi in testa. Probabilmente al prossimo rinnovo televisivo, ora che non c'é neanche più l'ombra di un campione in Italia si andrà inevitabilmente al ribasso, sperando che la competitività ritrovata di questa nuova Serie A possa mettere un argine a questa penuria di nomi che attirano gli spettatori.

Infine, per chi si dispera perché "o arabi o niente" mi sa che non ha ben chiaro che qui non parliamo della famiglia reale (non ufficialmente almeno) e non é che perché il prezzo di acquisizione é cosi alto allora significa che gli investimenti dovranno essere altrettanti in modo da rientrare dell'investimento. Non funziona cosi, ci sono molti esempi in cui é successo il contrario, soprattutto parlando di squadre sportive. Non é un bene sicuramente, ma non é necessariamente neanche un male. Questo solo per ribadire che i titoloni di giornale trovano il tempo che trovano (e dal tuo innato pessimismo mi sembri pensarla nello stesso modo  ) Invece é verissimo il contrario, cioé quando una squadra valutata poco si vede aumentare a dismisura gli investimenti, per quello speravo di essere valutato sui 650M/700M, una cifra che tuttosommato permette ancora margini di movimento per un fondo o un proprietario facoltoso.


----------



## MissRossonera (7 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, che cita fonti raccolte da ambienti della trattativa, il vero motivo per cui si sta arenando la cessione ad Investcorp è lo stadio.
> Il nuovo impianto è al centro del progetto del fondo del Bahrain, ma non solo. Anche nelle mire di Elliott, che vuole guadagnarci il più possiible anche a cessione avvenuta. Nessuno vuole mollare la vera fonte di reddito futura.
> Elliott vorrebbe cedere il club mantenendo però una partecipazione sull'impianto che verrà. Per quanto i nuovi proprietari possano lavorare al rafforzamento della squadra e ottenere ricavi maggiori dall'ingresso di nuovi, e più ricchi, sponsor, è lo stadio la gallina dalle uova d'oro. I negozi di lusso, i ristoranti e tutto quello che, anche InvestCorp, ha previsto per la futura casa del Milan. Investcorp vuole uno stadio pensato e costruito senza l'Inter.
> Elliott vuole rimanere quota di minoranza per questo motivo. Senza le certezze di massimo reddito sullo stadio, anche Investcorp ha ritoccato al ribasso la sua offerta.
> ...


Questa è una notizia credibile, anche perché è lapalissiano che Elliott ci voglia speculare, fanno questo di lavoro.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Maggio 2022)

io vorrei sapere com'è che i cinesi hanno trovato proprio elliott..come mai si sono appoggiati proprio ad elliott

ripartendo da Galatioto fino ad ora mi sembra che tutto segua un copione particolare...


----------



## sunburn (7 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Beh, per ora di ufficiale c'é che il Milan é in vendita, e lo é definitivamente a tal punto che Elliott contrariamente a quanto fatto in passato non smetisce veramente nulla. Quindi questa credo debba essere la base di partenza su cui dobbiamo discutere.
> 
> Ora sbucano aquirenti da tutte le parti, e vedrete che ne sbucheranno altri in queste settimane come é normale che sia e come é sempre stato in trattative di questo tipo, vuoi per un discorso strategico, di pubblicità o per vero interesse. Credo comunque che a questo punto Elliott non si possa più tirare indietro e non credo minimamente a queste ricostruzioni fantasiose sulla frenata (no perché voglio guadaganre dallo stadio, no perché indebitate il Milan... ma per favore). Se una frenata c'é stata...
> C'é da dire che comunque Elliott non puo' sperare di ricavare dal Milan oltre una certa somma, stiamo schezando? 1.2mld? Neanche nelle loro più rosee aspettative, ed in questo momento di incertezza globale poi non so veramente se possiamo fidarci.
> ...


La mia idea è che chi entra oggi nel calcio italiano lo faccia sì per provare a guadagnare, ma NON direttamente con il calcio. Nel nostro caso, il business vero è la riqualificazione del quartiere San Siro nel quale, già che si trovano, mettono anche uno stadio. 
A me investcorp sembra credibile sia perché da quell’area geografica son già venuti parecchi investimenti nella città di Milano, sia perché si occupano di un settore nel quale rientra anche il suddetto business.
Quel che continuano a lasciarmi perplesso sono il fatto che si siano esposti e la valutazione che gira che a me sembra eccessiva.

Sia quel che sia, giusto per ricordarci delle priorità: due vittorie e un pareggio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io vorrei sapere com'è che i cinesi hanno trovato proprio elliott..come mai si sono appoggiati proprio ad elliott
> 
> ripartendo da Galatioto fino ad ora mi sembra che tutto segua un copione particolare...



Stai forse insinuando "tutte le strade portano ad Arcore" o sono troppo malizioso?


----------



## Zenos (8 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io vorrei sapere com'è che i cinesi hanno trovato proprio elliott..come mai si sono appoggiati proprio ad elliott
> 
> ripartendo da Galatioto fino ad ora mi sembra che tutto segua un copione particolare...





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stai forse insinuando "tutte le strade portano ad Arcore" o sono troppo malizioso?


Attenzione che tra un po' vi linciano...il cinese che perde il Milan per 30 milioni,Elliot,scaroni,a me sembra tutto così surreale il puzzle tanto da portare al copione dell'amico king.

E sempre detto,avremo pace quando schiatterà il nano...


----------



## malos (8 Maggio 2022)

Altro giro altra giostra....venghino signori venghino. Nessuno sa niente sono tutte parole in libertà e gara a chi inventa meglio.


----------

